# [risolto molto]Problemi aggiornamenti da coldplug ad udev...

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

dopo un po' di pausa (universita'), mi son deciso ad aggiornare la mia gentoo...tra i vari aggiornamenti che volevo fare vi era una ricompilazione del kernel, per poter utilizzare ntf3g...

Peccato che dopo aver fatto questo aggiornamento, non mi carica piu' il modulo ipw2100...vado a controllare con dmesg:

```

ieee80211_crypt: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'

ieee80211: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'

ipw2100: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUM4 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'

```

Al che, pensando di dover ricompilarlo, ho provato a riemergere ipw2100firmware...che mi ha fatto passare da coldplug ad udev (mi ero detto...dai che hai tempo di aggiornare...)

Risultato:

Al boot, udev mi lancia il seguente errore:

```
udevd[1112]: main: the kernel does not support inotify, udevd can't monitor configuration file changes

```

Cercando sul forum, da me risulta:

```

dani_lap dani # grep INOTIFY /usr/src/linux/.config                   

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

```

Ovvero, mi manca la seconda opzione, e aggiungendola mi dice che non e' valida...forse ho il kernel troppo vecchio?

```

dani_lap dani # uname -a

Linux dani_lap 2.6.11-gentoo-r8 #5 SMP Mon Jul 23 18:21:11 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Cosa dovrei fare?

Non va piu' l'audio...al boot mi dice:

```
 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card! 
```

Ho provato ad aggiornare alsa, a lanciare alsaconf...ma niente,poi mi da errori al reboot...ma mi sa che e' legato al problema di sopra, possibile?

Ancora non mi ricarica ipw2100  :Laughing:   ... mi da sempre quell'errore, come faccio a ricompilare il modulo con gcc 3.4? emerge o make modules && make modules_install non ha cambiato nulla...

Grazie a tutti

LastHope

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

ho provato a scaricare la versione piu' aggiornata dei sorgenti del kernel, e ho ricompilato prima con oldconfig, poi son andato a modificare alcune cose a manina...risultato abbastanza positivo:

udev parte senza errori, e sono scomparsi tutti gli errori che si riferivano al device dell'audio

Messo come modulo ipw2100, mi crea correttamente il device eth1 (purtroppo non ho la wireless per testarla, ma almeno non ho piu' errori al boot  :Smile: )

Tuttavia, mi si presentano i seguenti problemi al boot:

```
pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec01000-0xfec01fff has been reserved

```

Sinceramente, non so cosa vogliano dire,ma non mi sembrava di averli prima  :Smile: ...una ricerca sul forum mi ha portato fuori diversi topic, ma nessuno mi chiarisce quello che significa...

```
i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-1: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

Non-DDC laptop panel detected

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3a3e00738b]

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-2: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

i2c_adapter i2c-3: unable to read EDID block.

```

Cercando sul forum, invece, ho trovato questo per quanto riguarda questo errore...

Il punto e' che, andando a riguardare la mia configurazione, io non ho selezionato l'i2c driver :S

[EDIT] No, mi sono sbagliato...non capisco...in device driver -> I2C support, nulla e' seleionato...mentre:

```

 cat .config|grep I2C

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

```

 :Question:  cosa dovrei fare?

Anche se mi carica il sound, con alsamixer posso settare i diversi volumi...non sento niente. Il mio hp pavillion zt3000 possiede un bottone hardware per il sound, con un led rosso che indica se il volume e' on e off...prima degli aggiornamenti era sempre spento (il bottone di per se funzionava a fare toggle/untoggle del volume, ma il led non ero mai riuscito a configurarlo...)...

Qualche consiglio? Vi aggiorno quindi le informazioni di sistema:

```

Linux dani_lap 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 24 13:12:18 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

LastHope

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

non sono un moderatore, ma credo che tu debba aprire un topic diverso per ogni problema  :Smile:  Prova a splittare il discorso, avendo un solo problema su cui aiutarti per volta e' piu' facile trovare la soluzione.

----------

## LastHope

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> non sono un moderatore, ma credo che tu debba aprire un topic diverso per ogni problema  Prova a splittare il discorso, avendo un solo problema su cui aiutarti per volta e' piu' facile trovare la soluzione.

 

Avevo pensato se fare piu' di un topic, ma i problemi mi sembravano essere correlati (come poi e' risultato dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel  :Smile: )...comunque faro' come dici  :Very Happy: 

Edit: son riuscito anche a risolvere il problema dell'audio (era spento proprio, con alsamixer l'ho riattivato)...adesso apro allora un topic solo per gli strani messaggi che ho al boot.

----------

## djinnZ

prova pci=routeirq e simili in linea di comando

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> prova pci=routeirq e simili in linea di comando

 

Con quello specifico non e' cambiato nulla...quali sono le altre possibilita', o almeno dove posso trovarle?  :Smile: 

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

nel file

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
```

dovresti trovare tutta la documentazione necessaria  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

